

Maker of free games suggests how much to donate with fun visualization  - uberc
http://www.cheapass.com/about/howmuch

======
jimbokun
Pretty funny that "Street Performer / Homeless" is expected to pay more than
"Student / Teacher" (probably accurate, too).

~~~
JonnieCache
Depends where you live. You can make hundreds of $ a day as a street performer
if you're good, and you have a good spot (preferably one with some tourists
who havent managed to quite work out the exchange rate yet.)

Bonus points for being student at the same time.

------
weareschizo
I would like to see an A/B test with and without that chart to see what the
difference in donation rates is. I think the chart probably helps, but always
better to gather data right?

------
corin_
I hope for the sake of their wallets that people working at startups don't
take this chart too seriously. Based on the job postings I've seen in the past
6 months an awful lot of people would be paying the "rock star" rates!

------
judofyr
I think comparing with other products (coffee at Starbucks, burger at
McDonalds etc.) might be more effective.

------
davidjhall
+1 for the reference to Edward Tufte/Charles Minard Napoleon map.

